# Prodiamine 65 WDG wash away?



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Applied it last month and was weed free. It recently rained 2.4 inches last week and it since then I have noticed crabgrass popping up.

Is it possible it can wash away after a heavy rain? I'm coming up on my Fall application in the next 3 or 4 weeks (late September) but was curious if i should wait or apply now?

Also, I'm mowing tomorrow morning and smcurious if I should bag?

Thanks!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I doubt it got washed away with all the rain. Any PreM isn't going to be 100% effective and some weeds will get through. Is it only in one spot or wide spread over the whole lawn?

Unless the weed has gone to seed I don't see any reason you "need" to bag the clippings unless you just want a cleaner appearance after you mow.


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

I would say it is in an area of 20ftx10ft. I had major issues with this particular area about 6 weeks ago. I sprayed Prodaimine, at .35oz as recommended in a previous post, and had 0 issues up until this rain we had.

Although the weeds are a barely producing seed heads which is strange because these weed stems are small and I have never seen crabgrass seeds from a stem this short.

I'll probably play it safe and bag the backyard a few times until I get them under control. The question remains on if I should apply the .41oz/1k I have remaining for the year now, or wait until the Fall application window?

On a side note, I do not have many weeds in the fall/winter. The only ones I can remember from our first Fall in the house last year was crabgrass, but I wasn't dedicated to my lawn as I am now.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Why not just kill the weeds that are there and let the bermuda fill in and choke them out?


----------



## Tex86 (Jun 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Why not just kill the weeds that are there and let the bermuda fill in and choke them out?


yeah good point. That would be the best solution. Not too sure what I was thinking.. :fool:

Thanks MQ


----------



## Txmx583 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Why not just kill the weeds that are there and let the bermuda fill in and choke them out?


+1


----------

